# TX Oil Discovery BIGGEST EVER



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Energy independence is a Trump issue. I am confident that it will not happen, but at least we will know that it is not because we do not have the resources to make is happen.



> TX Oil Discovery BIGGEST EVER: $900 Billion!





> One portion of the giant field, known as the Wolfcamp formation, was found to hold 20 billion barrels of oil trapped in four layers of shale beneath West Texas. That's almost three times larger than North Dakota's Bakken play and the single largest U.S. unconventional crude accumulation ever assessed, according to the U.S. Geological Survey. At current prices, that oil is worth almost $900 billion.
> 
> The estimate lends credence to the assertion from Pioneer Natural Resources Chief Executive Officer Scott Sheffield that the Permian's shale could hold as much as 75 billion barrels, making it second only to Saudi Arabia's Ghawar field


Shale oil in Permian?s Wolfcamp formation called biggest field in U.S. | The Star-Telegram


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

OK,when do we start drilling?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Drill baby Drill!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> OK,when do we start drilling?


If you read the article it sounds like they are looking to make a profit in soft market by pumping oil non-stop. The Saudi's are failing in their attempt to run American competitors out of business.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Everything is bigger in Texas .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With oil prices so low cap it, save it for a rainy day. Buy up the cheap Saudi oil and run their supply out. Then we can control the oil market in the future. Imagine the profit if we have the only oil left.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

That is just one we know of, imagine if geospatial specialists had free reign to look for oil, we could put a fork in the Sauds and take control of the market - plus imagine how many thousand jobs that will create.

As far as a global control the Russians still have the Urals they havent fully tapped - probably has more oil than anything else but this a great find

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chipper said:


> With oil prices so low cap it, save it for a rainy day. Buy up the cheap Saudi oil and run their supply out. Then we can control the oil market in the future. Imagine the profit if we have the only oil left.


This is strategic thinking


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I say to get Americans back to work, pumping oil, making America energy independent and weened off the global teet.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.ft.com/content/c0ff2e20-ab49-11e6-ba7d-76378e4fef24

We need complete 100% oil independence and we need it now; yesterday; asap. I don't mind buying from Canada and Mexico at the moment but we need to rid ourselves of the middle east and let it become china's / russias' issue.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> https://www.ft.com/content/c0ff2e20-ab49-11e6-ba7d-76378e4fef24
> 
> We need complete 100% oil independence and we need it now; yesterday; asap. I don't mind buying from Canada and Mexico at the moment but we need to rid ourselves of the middle east and let it become china's / russias' issue.


I totally agree.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We will find out soon enough is Trump has the where with all to get rid of some of the EPA restrictions that have dramatically increased the cost of oil reclamation in the US. Without these regulations, supposedly, the cost of drilling could be reduced greatly, making it cost effective to bring oil out of the ground for pennies on the dollar compared to the bloated cost due to 20+ years of BS EPA regs.

You want to put people back to work in the US with good paying career Jobs (not freakin waiting tables at the Applebys...)? Below are 3 ways to do it;

ENERGY/OIL/GAS ETC
HOUSING
MANUFACTURING


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Energy independence is a mathematical certainty. A gargantuan deposit was found in US continental waters off Alaska 3 months ago as well. When you combine these new discoveries with the completion of the Keystone pipeline (Which Trump supports) we will be able to abolish the National Oil reserve and leverage our supply against OPEC and we could even have a larger market share than any other country. THIS is how you make America great again. 

Let's not forget that we achieved ignition at NIF last year as well. If we can create sustainable fusion energy, it's game over. We win.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bring back coal.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Bring back coal.


Natural gas is way cheaper. Coal will slowly keep on decreasing.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am pretty sure teh USA strategy is and always has been to extract the ME oil while keeping as much as we can in reserve, ie strategic reserve, to ensure energy is always around for us...


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> Natural gas is way cheaper. Coal will slowly keep on decreasing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oh contrare. That is actually only true for Appalachian Coal, sometimes and someplaces. While western (cleaner) Powder River Basin coal is the cheapest of everything.

Approximate costs as of Aug 2016 PRB coal costs were about $4.00/MWh. NG Henry is at $23.00/MWH. Appy coal is at $19.00 but, NG NY is at $16.50 and NY Harbor Oil is $7.50+

Just saying...

Bring back coal!!!

If you would like to track it here you go:

https://www.eia.gov/electricity/monthly/update/resource_use.cfm#tabs_spot-2


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

I own a construction company and we do oil, gas and power construction. I have decommissioned coal plants and replaced them with gas. I haven't built any new coal plants.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> I own a construction company and we do oil, gas and power construction. I have decommissioned coal plants and replaced them with gas. I haven't built any new coal plants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's because the Federal Government has had a hard on for coal. It's all part of the "make cheap energy costly" movement.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

But if we bring back coal and really start pumping oil, won't the give the Muslims even more reason to try to take us out?

I mean wasn't a lot of the last 8 years geared toward keeping the middle east flowing with money? Our money?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

stowlin said:


> https://www.ft.com/content/c0ff2e20-ab49-11e6-ba7d-76378e4fef24
> 
> We need complete 100% oil independence and we need it now; yesterday; asap. I don't mind buying from Canada and Mexico at the moment but we need to rid ourselves of the middle east and let it become china's / russias' issue.


The Saudis have invested a King's fortune in infrastructure and focus on the post fossil fuel era that awaits them. They will have to sustain themselves with an agrarian society. Not too many folks interested in visiting sand. All of their eggs are in one basket. When they put down the Wahabbist Koran that they love so much things will get better for everyone.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

The Saudis have been buying massive amounts of farm land in the US and Canada. They know that food is important to control also

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some more regarding the oil discovery and the industry in the U.S.



> The news yesterday that US Geological Service has issued a formal assessment of a vast new oilfield in Texas is one more signal that an era has ended for Arab oil producers, Wahhabism and radical Islam, and for Russia's economy. And the United States faces a prolonged period as an even bigger energy producer and growing exporter, with profound economic opportunities capable of producing jobs.


Blog: The coming Trump administration?s yuuge transformational opportunity


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> ...Let's not forget that we achieved ignition at NIF last year as well. If we can create sustainable fusion energy, it's game over. We win.


That report apparently jumped the gun; ignition was not achieved. In fact, experiments at the NIF have been halted for three years while further study is conducted on whether the present configuration is capable of EVER achieving ignition.

Giant U.S. fusion laser might never achieve goal, report concludes | Science | AAAS


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

OakOwl said:


> The Saudis have been buying massive amounts of farm land in the US and Canada. They know that food is important to control also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Even more in Africa.


----------

